# Sputnik Watches



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Anybody know which Russian factory is producing these new CNYMHUK ( Sputnik ) watches







.

They are cheap, quartz ( kbapu - probably Miyota ) powered tank-cased things. I can't post a pic. because they're all "signed".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Picture of the best looking one IMHO nicked without permission

from the site I found them on

Manufactured in Russia

Waterproof up to 3 athmospheres

Precision quartz Citizen mechanism

Genuine leather belt

Stainless titanium casing

Average time before first service - 20 years


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Many thanks Paul 







.


----------

